# You can take them or leave them ..



## HisSummerRose (Dec 10, 2008)

Just some ideas ...

Medical Issues - Woman always have questions about female medical issues as I am sure that men do too ..

Game Room - How about just a place where we can go just to kick back and relax and play some games ... I have my own board and would love to add some here too.

Happy Anniversary Thread ... Where we can share and wish those who have there anniversary coming up we can share in there celebrations ... 

Ok there is a few ...


----------

